# P-51



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm new to Bremont collecting but I jumped right in and got one of my grail watches - a P-51.

As my first Bremont i have to say I see why everyone says this is the best watch they ever made. It is a gorgeous piece on your wrist and just exudes British watch making at its finest.

I found this one gently used and had to jump at the chance. I've ordered new Strapa already from Bremont.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwalker9 (Feb 4, 2011)

Jealous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Agreed, its a beautiful watch and I know its going to remain on my wrist for a while now.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Took my P-51 for a walk today.


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

Brilliant. Congrats!


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice watch! 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

*SWEET!! *:-!


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

Very nice - congratulations!


----------



## ScreenKiller (Aug 24, 2013)

dream watch.


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

Which do you like more, front or back?


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Cool watch... Despite the recent negative publicity I can't help but like this one, and yeah I like the view from behind....


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

The propeller is favorite view.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

1watchaholic said:


> *SWEET!! *:-!


What he said

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

I got a couple of new straps from Bremont today. For reference I have about a 7 3/8 inch wrist and was using a regular size strap. I basically had a very small part of the strap size holding onto a loop.

For these new straps I went for the long size straps from Bremont and these fit a lot better.


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

Man that's a good looking timepiece. The strap looks great and very well made. I want one!!!!!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats on the great piece.... I love mine on the nubuk strap, oem NATO and some custom ones Here are some pics





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

For me the vintage leather captures the essence of the piece - beautiful leather paired with metal. The strap even smells good!


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

One more from me on the road.


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

Congrats on such a unique piece. This was the first Bremont watch that got me originally interested in the brand. Very nice indeed! Wear it in good health.


----------



## Igy22 (Apr 5, 2011)

andrewfear said:


> I got a couple of new straps from Bremont today. For reference I have about a 7 3/8 inch wrist and was using a regular size strap. I basically had a very small part of the strap size holding onto a loop.
> 
> For these new straps I went for the long size straps from Bremont and these fit a lot better.


Given the thickness of the vintage strap how does the deployant buckle feel with it?

PS. that is my dream Bremont.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

It feels fine. I can wear it all day and not complain about it there.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Tried a change of straps to the black vintage leather today. Something different!


----------



## jupiterfang (Mar 27, 2010)

First Bremont?
Man that is hot one.
If I bought one that probably my last one.
Congratulations


----------



## lmtfi (Sep 10, 2010)

Congrats on a fine watch. Thats a very nice design.


----------



## dheinz14 (Jun 9, 2014)

WOW. Never seen that one before. Very unique. Great looking watch.


----------



## weiserone (Jan 9, 2017)

Love this piece. Definitely one I'd like to add to my collection.


----------

